# Draggin' a Horse into the house.



## HorseDragon (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello All,

(And hello again to you, @Pelwrath!)

I'm new here but not at all new to writing. Been writing with a fair amount of creative focus since 2000-ish. Before that, a couple of decades of software development and documentation. I ran a dark worlds role playing site from 2003 to this year. It was an active site for a few years but is now all but shuttered. It has been the source of great joy and disappointment - much like life.

I'm here late of a favorite forum to which I belonged for a few years that recently closed its doors. I've been wandering around since then looking for a new writing/discussion forum to haunt. I may continue to do more lurking than posting for a while but I usually have something to say or share. You'll be the judge of its usefulness.

So, Hi! I'll sit my dual-personality just over there and observe, comment and share critiques and bits of my fiction and writing commentary that I wish to share. So far, this corner of the net seems pretty active and interesting! You are a somewhat eclectic gathering of souls - which I consider to be a good thing.

~ Horse Dragon (or HD if you prefer.)


----------



## PiP (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi HD, welcome to WF and our creative community . I am sorry to learn your previous writing haunt closed its doors and hope WF will become your new home. We are an active community and we try to be accommodating where we can. If ou are interested in organising RPG here we do have a board which is somewhat under-utilised. If you want to breath life into the area and have some ideas please send me a PM and we can discuss further.


----------



## HorseDragon (Nov 30, 2017)

Thank you for the warm welcome, PiP! Much appreciated. 

Among the other sections here, I will take a look at the RPG forum. Should a useful idea formulate in my mind, I will be certain to contact you via PM with a synopsis and outline. Thank you for the offer. RPGs can be quite a lot of fun if organized and managed well.

Lovely site you have here.


----------



## SueC (Dec 1, 2017)

HD, hello! So glad to see you here. This is a great place to be for critiques and a lot of fun. Great people, knowledgeable and always willing to help out fellow writers. Looking forward to reading your work! Welcome


----------



## H.Brown (Dec 1, 2017)

Hello and welcome,

Sounds like you have done alot, what genre do you enjoy reading and writing?

I am glad that you have found us,the bunch of misfits that we are I am sure you will fit right in HD. I look forward to seeing you are the forums. And if you have any questions feel free to give me or any of the mentors a shout. Enjoy your expliration.


----------



## HorseDragon (Dec 1, 2017)

Thank You!



H.Brown said:


> Hello and welcome,
> 
> Sounds like you have done alot, what genre do you enjoy reading and writing?



I was raised on 50's and 60's comic books and science fiction. Science fiction has stuck with me most of my life, but I also enjoy the kind of stories that came from the minds behind The Twilight Zone. Also, I enjoy reading and writing dark fiction (i.e. Stephen King et. al.) Beginning in around 2000 I joined a group of collaborative writers in a White Wolf inspired play-by-post RPG (vampires and werewolves oh my!) and also a Morrowind (medieval fantasy) RPG. As a result, I suppose, I started a couple collaborative writing sites of my own: one evolved into a hybrid-vampire based RPG, and the other a medieval fantasy RP. The former still exists while the latter has been gone for a few years. 

In short, I read and write fantasy, science fiction and low-impact horror probably more than anything else but I also write dramas and the occasional comedy. But I must say that I think that any good story is part mystery, so I write mysteries in those genres. Also, I write non-fiction commentaries now and again.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 2, 2017)

Welcome, HD! I'll hope to see some of your work in our SF&F forum. Don't be afraid to jump in and start posting!

:welcome:


----------



## HorseDragon (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks, HarperCole! Love that avatar image, too.


----------



## Pelwrath (Dec 6, 2017)

"But you...I never forget a face, Mr. HorseDragon isn't it? I never thought I'd see your face again."

I couldn't resit. Welcome to this corner of alternate reality. For now I'm in the poetry thread than the fiction thread. Some rather good, helpful and talented writers here.


----------



## HorseDragon (Dec 7, 2017)

Pelwrath said:


> "But you...I never forget a face, Mr. HorseDragon isn't it? I never thought I'd see your face again."
> 
> I couldn't resit. Welcome to this corner of alternate reality. For now I'm in the poetry thread than the fiction thread. Some rather good, helpful and talented writers here.



 Ha! Considering how many times I change my face I'm surprised you recognized me at all.

_Ah yes, poetry. How I once knew thee. _I haven't dabbled much since, you know, the _old _days - but I'll wander in and take a boo soon.


----------



## Krysondra (Dec 9, 2017)

Your face you change.....  Your signature?  ....  Of course, if I ever can get my official count high enough to post an avatar, it's not like that one will be news to you.


----------



## HorseDragon (Dec 9, 2017)

Krysondra said:


> Your face you change.....  Your signature?  ....  Of course, if I ever can get my official count high enough to post an avatar, it's not like that one will be news to you.



At my age, pretty much everything is news to me.


----------

